# parting out.....will make new thread.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So me and the wife talked about it and its time to give up fish for a while...
and yes it was a mutual decision.....lol
I have for sale 3 set ups:
Set up #1.
150g (72"x18"x27") with 2 corner over flows,
comes with 1 Fx5 canister and 2 ac110 hobs and 300w heater also 2.5 bags of 3m colour quartz s grade sand included.
custom stand just needs doors .
with glass tops has a hood also with 1 T5HO 48" strip light.
the hood is in pretty ruff shape but still works good.
the tank has one large scratch center front glass.
but if the over flows were removed the scratch could be put to the back.
























Lets say $750 OBO for the whole package.(no low-balls please)

Set up #2,
110g tall (48"x18"x30"tall)
comes with Fx5 and 250 heater has glass tops
furniture quality stand and decent hood with 1 48" T5HO strip light.
2 bags of 3m colour quartz s grade and extra lg drift planted drift wood also included,
















unfortunately the Fx5 does not fit inside the stand.
Lets say $600 OBO (no low-balls please)

Set up #3,*PENDING*
20g long (30"x12"x12")
comes with eheim 2213 canister and a fluval U1 internal.
has nice stand,glass top,200w heater and double strip 30" T5 coralife fixture.
tank is in excellent condition on 3 sides some fair scratches on the back.
















This tank is part of the baby discus challange so if the buyer would like the 6 baby wilds come with at no extra charge.
Lets say $175 OBO*PENDING*

at this time I'm not willing to part out and live stock needs to sell first or given away as the case may be.
thanks for looking.
any one interested please PM only....
will need to be picked up in port moody and i am unable to help lift anything heavy.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Are you willing to part out anything? ie stand and light fixture from 110g? if so PM me please


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Are you willing to part out anything? ie stand and light fixture from 110g? if so PM me please


not at this point in time....
more looking for a reasonable offer on the whole set up.


----------



## Kimchi (May 18, 2010)

What a deal, those are marvelous tanks!
Good luck with the sale


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Adrian but glad to hear you guys came together and decided on it. I never got to admire the other tanks too much but the lucky buyer of that 20G long setup should know that it bred and raised the healthiest BNPs!

Please put me in line to buy that eheim 2213 although i doubt it'll get to the parting out stage with that great bundle price.

All the best with the sales.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

aww man.... you too adrian?? i was thinking of putting the hobby in the sideline too. been very (i mean VERY) busy lately and i've been neglecting the tanks. i only have 2 tanks running but i still can't keep up with them. 

too much set up for sale. i'll probably hold on for a while.

bump for a very good deal and package!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear you are going on a hobby sabatical, Adrian, BUT....... they ALWAYS come back! Good luck on the sales.

Stuart


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so once all the live stock is gone and i can shut down the tanks i will make a price list for parting out the 2 aquariums that are left.

thanks for every ones patients..


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are leaving the hobby. Hope to see you back sometime


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for a great saturday.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So i'm still waiting for 1 person to pick up some fish before i can make a part out list.
so this is most likely your last chance to get a whole set up price......


----------

